# Very very sad



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

A guy from my facebook who lost his kid sent me this routine surgery gone bad.
Elliott Harris | Remarkable Rachel 1979-2015 |


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

So SAD.. she is an absolute Doll.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Very sad. So sorry for you and her family. Sometimes there just aren't any words good enough.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

2ntnuf said:


> Very sad. So sorry for you and her family. Sometimes there just aren't any words good enough.


Sorry but to clarify Matt a friend of mine on fb actually lost an infant.
I have not lost my 16 year old daughter but I cried thinking if that was me in his shoes.
Please keep thoughts and prayers for her whole family and especially the step kids.
Thank you.


----------



## AlisonBlaire (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh, that breaks my heart for him and his family. I'm sorry to hear about this. My prayers will go out to him.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Oh my, that is so heartbreaking!  Rest in peace, beautiful Remarkable Rachel.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

So sad...  I'm very sorry for their loss.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Tears this morning.. I need to go hug my children.. it's too true , we don't know what tomorrow will bring..


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

tom67 said:


> Sorry but to clarify Matt a friend of mine on fb actually lost an infant.
> I have not lost my 16 year old daughter but I cried thinking if that was me in his shoes.
> Please keep thoughts and prayers for her whole family and especially the step kids.
> Thank you.


So sad to hear about this. Praying for her family. 

This just brought back so many terrifying memories for me, too. I went in for a routine clean up surgery at 16, something I've done many times for a rare medical condition, and flat lined on the operating table. I had a strange reaction to a new medication given to me while I was under anesthesia. You just never know what is going to happen.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

"The Bow Tie is For My Boys" - MyStateline.com - Powered by WTVO-TV and WQRF-TV


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I read the whole article. How tragic. So young and full of life with much to offer her husband, stepkids and family.


----------



## Eyvonne (Mar 23, 2015)

The article is absolutely heartbreaking. It hits very close to home for me, as my mother has crones disease. She was diagnoised when I was 14 and I have watched her struggle through the pain for all these years. We almost lost her twice from internal hemorraging. 
This young lady was so beautiful and obviously a sweet and loving mother. My heart goes out to her children and her husband. Though it will never be enough, at least he knows she isn't in pain anymore and one day, I believe, they will be reunited.
God Bless This Family,
Evie


----------

